# Portable speaker



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Are any of those small battery powered speakers any good?

I'm interested in one of these that are little more than a few inches. I'd prefer Bluetooth but could live with just a line in. 

It is just for work, so not looking for anything expensive. 

Anyone have one that sounds OK?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jambone mini jambox or the new Bose one


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Audio Dynamic Mesh, Amazon £25

For the size/price its very good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

JBL On Stage


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my daughter the Bose soundlink mini for crimbo, and it's extremely good:thumb:


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Kitsound Hive is a pretty good option.
Bluetooth and line in with a rechargeable battery too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Cambridge audio they do one as part of the minx range, it's Bluetooth too,


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bose one is nice if youre looking to spend that much


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Another vote for the bose one. My cousin got one for xmas and he gave me a demo and I was shocked at the sound quality and bass from such a small device.


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

ive got this one for work and its pretty good. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kitsound-...ories_AudioDocks_Speakers&hash=item19e8123689


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I've got the Bose soundlink Mini, amazing bit of kit! Can't believe the sound quality this thing produces. If there's one you've got to listen to before you purchase....then I can't recommend this highly enough.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheers guys. 

It is just for when I'm in the workshop, so nothing too fancy as It will get diry and bumped and bashed. 

That little Audio Dynamic mesh look very good for just £20 reduced from £60 for a red one. 2x3W is respectable for something so small. 20 hours battery time and memory card input too. 

The Kitsound also looks good for the money. 

Since it's for the work and will be left there, I wouldn't be paying £150-200 for a Bose.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

The sony one I have is good mate. Cost about £50-60 from Asda. Battery powered and connects to your phone via Bluetooth. Will dig out the model number - sure it's sps something. A quick google will probably turn it up.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I have this one, it's really really good! Everyone has commented on it

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/veho-360...gle+products&gclid=CIGRp5v8tLwCFWLHtAodEiwAdA


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just as a comparison:

My Audio Dynamix Mesh one, is about 60% as loud as the creative D100 I have (£43 BTW).

The Audio Dynamix is about 1/4 of the size though!

I find the Creative unit great though as it auto shuts down and Auto turns on when you connect via Bluetooth so no need to ever touch the unit.

The Audi Dynamix, you need to turn the volume up again if you have disconnected.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

I've got a Monster ClarityHD, excellent sound for the price.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

You say it's not for work, not looking for anything expensive.

I bought a Gear 4 streetparty wireless about 2 months, it's been great, for £25. More than acceptable sound all round, I've only charged mine up twice since November. Highly recommended: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEAR4-STR...ories_AudioDocks_Speakers&hash=item51b6cc6ab2

Bluetooth enabled with an additional line-in if you want to connect an MP3 player to it. It's no snobbery brand, but as you said it's just for work & not wanting anything expensive, why spend a silly amount?

:thumb:


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

x mini , dont laugh it is unreal so loud and a good bass i couldnt believe the sound could could come from something so small and if you want it louder you can link it to more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Generation-...qid=1391734423&sr=8-1&keywords=x+mini+speaker


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Finally got it sorted today. 

Went to order from Amazon after this thread, but I couldn't order as my card was due to expire at the end of the month. It was still active and accepted elsewhere. 

In Currys today and after comparing, I bought a JBL Flip. 

Currys had it on special offer, reduced to £50, which makes it the same as ordering through Amazon. 

It was better than most of the other speakers in the shop. Battery life is only 5 hours though. A bit of a trade off for sound I guess.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

sheady82 said:


> x mini , dont laugh it is unreal so loud and a good bass i couldnt believe the sound could could come from something so small and if you want it louder you can link it to more.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Generation-...qid=1391734423&sr=8-1&keywords=x+mini+speaker


Agreed for the size and price the x-mini is a great buy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Bose sound link is very good, and it has a very good range too. A mate of mine has one and it's very well made. Some would say it's pricy at £170 but it's well worth the money. It's built to last and last it will, when ever I have spare cash I will get one too. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> It is just for when I'm in the workshop, so nothing too fancy as It will get diry and bumped and bashed.
> 
> ...


There is a tough outer cover you could buy as an option to protect it and it comes in three funky colours, a Blue, orange and lime Green. you just pop it in your bag or ruck sack and take home. Simples


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> There is a tough outer cover you could buy as an option to protect it and it comes in three funky colours, a Blue, orange and lime Green. you just pop it in your bag or ruck sack and take home. Simples


It came with a decent little carry case. It's a little padded black/orange cylinder it slides into.

The JBL device is pretty good. The sound is impressive with acoustic music and treble the stand out. Obviously being small it does struggle with bass.

Certainly value for £50 but battery life could be better and I'd like to see a USB charger rather than the 12v round pin.


----------

